# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Πλυντήριο ρούχων Brandt WTE1272K άνω φόρτωσης

## stelakis1914

Πωλείται πλυντήριο ρούχων Brandt WTE1272K άνω φόρτωσης. Είναι σε λειτουργική κατάσταση αλλά προκαλεί θόρυβο και χρειάζεται επισκευή, πιθανώς αντικατάσταση αμορτισέρ. Δίνεται για επισκευή ή ανταλλακτικά. P81012-104135.jpg

----------


## stelakis1914

Στα 50€.

----------


## stelakis1914

Μείωση τιμής στα 40€.

----------


## Φιλιππος1

Φίλε υπάρχει ακόμα το πλυντήριο ?

----------


## stelakis1914

Όχι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο. Το θέμα πρέπει να κλειδωθεί.

----------

